#ubports 2018-05-07
<ubptgbot> <Sumeet Kumar> Question: Why am i unable to install stuff from terminal like irssi for example on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you aren't doing it inside a chroot or libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the rootfs is readonly because phones are not PCs
<ubptgbot> cahyonoabdullah was added by: cahyonoabdullah
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/2bRGtUcU.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> unity8 on teh desktop is working again
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Neat!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I'm assuming that's bionic?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> with mir 0.31.2
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> nice!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Ah, is that with the workaround in issue #22 for the desktop install tools?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> nope, it's with another workaround
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> oh?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sudo chown -R $USER /dev/input … $ QML_BAD_GUI_RENDER_LOOP=1 QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver unity8
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hit refresh on #22  issue
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i followed this work arround
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1039/18-04-desktop-getting-it-working-again
<ubptgbot> <damaged_i> Hı all … Is thıs panel also for troubleshootıng?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Sure. Shhot!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Sure. Shoot!
<ubptgbot> <damaged_i> I made a lot of use of shutter … Sınce upgradıng to 18, ıt wont work … Is there a fıx, or do ı have to waıt a bıt?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @damaged_i, Are you talking about the phone or the desktopn
<ubptgbot> <damaged_i> Desktop actually … I understood that thıs was for unıty ın general
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> This group is about Ubuntu Touch you would be better off asking in #ubuntu on freenode irc or on askubuntu.com for desktop related questions. We don't really have anything to do with that here
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @popescu_sorin, Please add a progress note on the forum: https://forums.ubports.com/category/36/unity8 (it's easier for folks to find than scrollback)
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @cahyonoabdullah !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths, done :D
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi, is there any option, to  get carddav implementation from the UT Interface to use with webdav on my homeserver?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> So I installed UT 16.04 on my Bq m10 out of curiosity. Found libertine is broken? But anbox works👍
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Then went back to 15.04 and found libertine works but anbox doesnt(I knew that).
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Does one of these combinations almost work (either anbox on 15.04 or  preferably libertine on 16.04) or are they both thoroughly broken?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Libertine will be fixed for 16.04 yes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack I always read your ending 'yes' as 'ja' 😋
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, anbox will not be added to any 15.04 devices at all, as i understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, If you create a new libertine container based on 16.04 does it work? Your 15.04 container probably isn't working because it's 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or is your issue just the scope not working?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Well the container-manager app has no install candidate, which i kind of expected, but also indeed the desktop apps scope was empty, even though apps were reported as installed successfully. I switched back to 15.04 and the scope showed apps, but they wouldn’t start. Then I installed the manager app, removed the container and cre
<ubptgbot> ated a new container and things started to work
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Well the container-manager app has no install candidate for 16.04, which i kind of expected, but also indeed the desktop apps scope was empty, even though apps were reported as installed successfully. I switched back to 15.04 and the scope showed apps, but they wouldn’t start. Then I installed the manager app, removed the
<ubptgbot> container and created a new container and things started to work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the scope doesn't work in 16.04 because it's compiled against 15.04 libs, so it just fails to run (and so you get no results in the UI) (yes, this is known to not be good UI, but it never got fixed)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should be able to create a 16.04 container under 16.04 though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe there's an issue where things break if you've already got a 15.04 container though?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I think the container was created fine. Just the scope that was broken. After I switched back to 15.04, I guess I had a 16.04 container on 15.04, which also wouldn’t work? Hence the solution to wipe the container and make a new one.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I guess the only thing really broken then is the scope, which needs to be rebuilt along with all the other user facing GUI stuff
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> For which I saw a guide swoop by this morning
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Do I understand it right that scopes aren’t going to be a focus for ubports in the long run?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Unity 8 eventually getting its own dash and all.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the plan is to remove scopes, as i understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think the app drawer unity8 is in the 16.04 images though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, not yet
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No it isn’t.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Not yet sounds good
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Was the source code secured? It floated in some silo last time I heard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the app drawer was already in trunk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's incomplete
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> can any one help me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> with what?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i will pm you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please ask your question in the group
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> its little embaressing!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is something to do with UT right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Doesnt matter. tell us
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Yees
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i want to contribute, but seriouslly i dont know where to start!!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> What are your skills
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, surely you have an idea of what type of contribution you'd like to make, no?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> yes development
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i am an engineering student
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> but i want to learn
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> consider me as a novice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> my suggestion is to find an issue you want to solve for yourself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> contributing for the sake of contribution will likely not help either yourself or the project you're trying to contribute to
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> not for the sake of contribution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless that contribution is a monetary donation perhaps
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i want to learn how it works
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> and contribute to it so it grows
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> What skill sdo you have in terms of programming?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i am a big fan of linux and particular in ubuntu distro
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> cpp & python
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> java basics
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> still that is extremely vague
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> cause i am still learning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you'll need something more specific. otherwise the only real answer is "read the source"
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> specific for example?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean "i want to learn how it works" is very vague. what it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are thousands of it pieces that make up an entire useful system
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Plus in our special case a lot of packages are not even maintained by ourselves 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well that's true even for a full distro
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats it, So asking for how "Ubuntu" works would be the same aimless effort
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how deep the rabbit hole does go
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i think i am standing outside the hole
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CQkbwpb0.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gostranger take a look at "good first issues" and see if you can help with that … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/labels/good%20first%20issue
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gostranger, Do you have a device running UT, or unity 8 running in on ubuntu 16.04 on x86 in a VM?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i am using ubuntu 16.04 as my default desktop!!!
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i dont use windows
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, but that is very different from the UT/phone stack, or unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or are you asking about contributing more generally to ubuntu itself, rather than to ubports/UT?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> no
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> ubports/UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you have any of the supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does your CPU support virtualization?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> yes
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> it supports
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> supports vmx
<ubptgbot> Velichin was added by: Velichin
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Velichin, Hi Stanislav, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Velichin> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> How is it going the combat against alien invaders? Are we winning?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] How is the combat going against alien invaders? Are we winning?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @gostranger maybe starting with developing an app would be easier and already help you to understand some things about Ubuntu Touch. But honestly I doubt you will get very far with your ambitions without using Ubuntu Touch yourself. Or at least using Unity8 in a VM.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gostranger, ok. then first thing i would suggest you do is to install ubuntu 16.04 in a vm, and then install the unity8 stack in that, so you can use it a bit there
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then maybe you can find something more specific that you'd like to work on
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> cool
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i will message you after setting it up!!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Polling the chat: was there ever a problem logged in Mir or QtMir with phantom touches or touches way off from their actual point? While troubleshooting an issue with the keyboard dismissing itself, I've found that we get touch end points that are +/-500 pixels from their physical end
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sometimes off the bottom of the screen, which is 100% impossible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @UniversalSuperBox, @anpok would be the one to asj
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Is there a dual boot software from ubports or just the single boot installer?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Myrdynsheppard, dual boot is not supported
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Is it possible for ubports to use this as reference and create a dual boot installer? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-android-dual-boot-preview-released
<ubptgbot> <Eida2018> I still have problems with rar archives in Ubuntu Phone.Any help?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Myrdynsheppard, Not happening
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> multirom support requires custom buildscripts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Eida2018, please elaborate on what 'problems' you are having
<ubptgbot> Robin algo was added by: Kev
<ubptgbot> <Eida2018> i dont know to open rar archives in my phone
<ubptgbot> <Eida2018> I can not to do:unrar x -ppassword like in Gnu/Linux
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Is ubports ever going to do work with Samsung Devices or are samsung devices a waste of time?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Myrdynsheppard, They're more troublesome to port, but might work, there was some S7 shown working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Eida2018, You need to create a libertine container and install unrar in it, then you can run unrar inside that container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has nothing to do with "gnu/linux". UT is still gnu/linux
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just with a readonly root filesystem
<ubptgbot> <Eida2018> Ok,thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Myrdynsheppard, There are people working on ports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Myrdynsheppard, i am working on a Samsung Galaxy S8+ port :P
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> @vanyasem Won't that be easy since its sorta been done for the Samsung Dex System?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Myrdynsheppard, it's not related at all
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's super complicated and hard
<ubptgbot> OwnCreatorStudio was added by: OwnCreatorStudio
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @OwnCreatorStudio, Welcome Артур :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @OwnCreatorStudio, [Edit] Welcome, Артур :D
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> Hi! How I can help you and join your team? I'm a UX/UI designer
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> also be sure to check out @ubports_ru
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @OwnCreatorStudio, dispatching @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is it that you wish to dseign?
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> Interfaces...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, btw my mother has mistaken UBports for iOS today
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> @dohbee  i am getting error
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i decided to gift her a Nexus 5 :P she has an iPhone now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> the following packages have unment dependencies
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> qtmir-desktop
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> i want to buy N5 with ubuntu or sfos for my grandma as well >~>
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> qtubuntu-appmenutheme
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OwnCreatorStudio, nothing specific?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gostranger, https://paste.ubuntu.com/ to pastebin your errors
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> @dohbee, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> k
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OwnCreatorStudio, have you used UT at all? Or unity8 shell on a PC?
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> Unity8 on PC, yes
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> I have not N5 e.g. yet
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> To check UT on phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OwnCreatorStudio, and are there any specific issues you have with the current design? have you documented them?
<ubptgbot> <OwnCreatorStudio> Maybe. I'm just looking for job in community. And I believe that we can make more modern UI in Ubuntu Touch. I want to try me in this field
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the best way to do that is to find something specific you want to work on, do the work, and submit the changes
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/CEzAnxV2.png
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/pSLvD5nM.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/UErs1q0g.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Zoran what was that for?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> there was a supplent,420 mb...extra
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> supplement..
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> i got the impression that the bq phone did not go far...
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> do you agree..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't understand what you're asked by, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @OwnCreatorStudio, You can join the UX group @UBports_UX
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> this version is on 15.04 (3). and is now 15.04 (15) bit. beter...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zoran Aleksic, No, that's the old version from canonical I guess. It is old and unsupported
<ubptgbot> intoxikated was added by: intoxikated
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @intoxikated !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Max Headroom was added by: Max Headroom
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Max !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> I Hope this is the LG Google Nexus 5 Hammerhead Channel, which is Crippled by me in my Failed attempt 2 Uninstall UbPorts, as a Consequence it's Hanging / Stuck on the Google Splash Screen w/ the Unlocked Padlock icon on a Black background. Currently When I Press the Vol. Down Button While I Press the Power On Button I get the
<ubptgbot> Green Robot w/ Power Off or Start or Restart Bootloader or Recovery Mode Options. Choosing the Latter brings up UbPorts Recovery which has the following Options, Reboot System Now or Ubuntu Actions or Android Actions or Reboot to Bootloader or Power Down or View Recovery Logs. if I Go 2 Recovery Logs & Select /cache/recovery/last_log etc it brings
<ubptgbot> up the Orange UbPorts installing update logo / message, But this is just a Parked Up - False Alarm!...
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @popescu_sorin, tdesktop seems to run fine on mir
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Max Headroom, it's not specifically that, but you're likely close enough
<ubptgbot> <samzn> or is it the wayland layer of mir now
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> Please Help Me Out of This Nitemare, ideally I'd like 2 get Lineage on this or TWRP or CWM Recovery...
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> I've installed The Magic Device Tool & it Looks like a Great Tool, But because I'd installed UbPorts 15.04 My LG Google Nexus 5 Hammerhead it has UbPorts BootLoader instead of FastBoot, which is what the Magic Device Tool is Looking for or eXpecting, so Consequently the Magic Device Tools returns Device Not found when I attempt
<ubptgbot>  2 install Ubuntu, OpenStore, Lineage, Maru OS, Sailfish, Factory image, TWRP Recovery, Back Up, Lock / UnLock, Anything!
<ubptgbot> <samzn> it doesnt have ubports bootloader
<ubptgbot> <samzn> it still has fastboot
<ubptgbot> <samzn> the green android is fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> Oh Yea' Doh!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If you want lineage follow the instructions to flash from bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> whY won't the Magic Device Tool work Now? & I've SumHow Lost the Webpage Link!...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Magic Device Tool is mostly abandoned at this point. Follow the instructions on the LineageOS wiki and join their support channels for more help.
<ubptgbot> <Max Headroom> Thanx All 4 your Help 😃K
#ubports 2018-05-08
<ubptgbot> LaRugxaKoro was added by: LaRugxaKoro
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Max Headroom??? Sweet name. I approve you.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> He's 20 minutes into the future
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the original max headroom short is so good
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] the original max headroom short movie thing is so good
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I love all of it
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Except the Pepsi ad
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @samzn, Yep i think it,s using the wayland protocol now along with the changes in mirserver to suport it.  marius, alan are working on xwayland but it,s not ready yet
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Ought to see tdesktop on a phone, it's really great on Sailfish
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Only issue is the lack of push
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Tdeskip = telegram desktop?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> yes
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Oh 😃
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/s0MSeZMR.png
<ubptgbot> <samzn> converges super well :D
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> it me
<ubptgbot> <samzn> yes
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Photo, 961x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/TqTZmdeZ.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @samzn, Nice
<ubptgbot> Alex was added by: Alex
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Hi everyone !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @LaRugxaKoro & Alex welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @OwnCreatorStudio, Can you explain what you mean by 'modern'? Not a very helpful adjective
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Max Headroom, I suggest you join the Welcome Room. Sounds like you are 80% towards Ubuntu Touch install success
<ubptgbot> Kishan_Bhatt was added by: Kishan_Bhatt
<ubptgbot> FicsrealZ was added by: FicsrealZ
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> Kind time of day. … Is there a Russian-language chat?
<ubptgbot> <Kishan_Bhatt> Hello guys, is it possible to flash ubuntu touch in redmi note 4 Snapdragon device!?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @UniversalSuperBox, We had device specific issues with power modes in touch drivers..  we had the bottom touch area misbehave wierdly because some drivers map to a key on the bottom of the screen.. but if it is related to the on screen keyboard state ...
<ubptgbot> <anpok> from mirs point of view qt mir has full screen surfaces
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I think even when the keyboard is visible..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> that sounds like some state tracking problem  / race  while enabling  / diabling the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @Kishan_Bhatt, https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Kishan_Bhatt> Ohk, that means no luck✌️
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @FicsrealZ, https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> DmitriiKudas was added by: DmitriiKudas
<ubptgbot> derptester69 was added by: derptester69
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Kishan_Bhatt & @FicsrealZ welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DmitriiKudas & @derptester69 welcome you too. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Kishan_Bhatt, Just in case you want to help, someone has started a porting to Halium https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/71
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @sverzegnassi hey, would it be possible for you to add to UT Tweak Tool the ability to sort apps by various size categories: app install, data, cache etc?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> I may need a bit help - I use bq 5HD with original canonical image, luckily in developer mode but my display connector has broken down ... adb found the device - so can anyone advice how to recover data thrugh PC?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> [Edit] I may need a bit help - I use bq 5HD with original canonical image, luckily in developer mode but my display connector has broken down ... adb found the device - so can anyone advice how to recover data through PC?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> adb allows you to commandline in
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> adb shell for instance
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> also, phablet-shell might work if you have phablet-tools installed
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @rogieroudshoorn, Ok so how will I get through unathorized status?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Cause other way is just waiting for the device
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i think in android you need to approve through developer tools
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> ... which means you're in bad luck if you got no display ...
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> can you get it to bootloader? that might not have that issue
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> "adb reboot bootloader"
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> ... if it's twrp at least ...
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> well I can try, but it is just original build from canonical
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Btw the connector is physically disconnected
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> then i'm not sure, never tried this on canonical image
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> maybe someone else has a good idea?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @rogieroudshoorn, it won't allow me anything, not even restart device
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> there's probably a longpress combo of volume + on/off that does the same
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but that i also don't know
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @rogieroudshoorn, Well i could restart the device by long press power button and so on, but will tgat do any good?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> It' asking for vendor key
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> sorry, out of my range now ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> "my display connector has broken down" … @thepeter what do you exactly mean by that? is the display showing something but doesn't reacto to tapping or it's totally blank and doesn't work at all? If it's the former, have you tried to connect an external mouse?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @thepeter, You can get a key from BQ
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, the connector is physically disconnected - display is by that completelly back
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Stereofont, Uhm and how?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @rogieroudshoorn, Thanks for trying anyway
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you tried to contact BQ support? https://www.bq.com/en/support/
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @advocatux, [Edit] the connector is physically disconnected - display is by that completelly black
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> oh they want to call me ... that would be nice, if just my phone would work
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1218/would-changing-the-unity8-name-be-less-confusing-than-keeping-it
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @TartanSpartan, Hi there! Sure it's possible but it might take some time. I'd try to make the app available on xenial first :)
<ubptgbot> <buio63> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CejHZ04h.mp4
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @sverzegnassi, :D
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @buio63, awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @B0n0b0b has a completely  dead screen on his OPO after trying to repeat UT install by going back to stock Android first.. Outside my knowledge. Anyone any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No splashscreen, no response to fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Christof> Hi, I just wanted to have a quick status upgrade about porting. I know the librem will be available by next year but I doubt that my current phone makes it that long and it is rather expensive. my preferred phone would be the HTC 10. My last info was that ivan semkin has been working on that phone. Will this device be supported?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Christof, Yes, it will be supported. But not any time soon, it might take half of a year to finish the port
<ubptgbot> <Christof> great news! many thanks for the info! I guess availability of phones is the only thing keeping ubports usage from increasing _significantly_
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Marius also works on that port, so i am not the only one doing the lifting
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You can actually install and use ubports on htc 10 right now, but not all features are supported yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I.e. no camera, no audio, etc
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, You will find the latest images (unofficial) here halium.mynameisivan.ru
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, [Edit] You will find the latest images (unofficial) here halium.mynameisivan.ru/htc-10
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @vanyasem, just wonder, do you have latest rootfs running on it?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> or only old -caf one?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, This
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Waiting for marius to fix caf
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, It's mirrored in the root of that website i gave above
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Exactly for this reason
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> did you try with new android-caf Mir platform?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> No, been busy irl
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @NotKit, I recommend freshly roasted to fix your problem.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> ем?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, Join @CookingOfUbuntu to share that info :P
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> did @wayneoutthere make a joke then?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, yeah. my statement was also a joke referring to the meaning of "ем" in Russian :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @NotKit, i prefer fresh -caf instead of old -caf
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/09xevHiM.mp4
<ubptgbot> befeather was added by: befeather
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @befeather, Welcome, Никита!  Take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @befeather, [Edit] Welcome, Никита! Take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 934x699) https://irc.ubports.com/ENKfFKs6.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 18.10 ^^
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Octopus
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Cuttlefish
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Cute-l-fish
<ubptgbot> <befeather> (Photo, 800x530) https://irc.ubports.com/ZxIRhPWg.png Cyanea Capillata
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @popescu_sorin, Is that the name for 18.10? I saw Ubuntu using Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic CANIMAL) in the daily builds
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @advocatux, Yes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> So Cosmic Canimal is a provisional codename?
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @advocatux, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hehe @Tompla first :D
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Bxiosc6J.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you both :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Cosmic Cthulhu
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> @dohbee, Nice !!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> surprised it wasn't Cosmic Canine though
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So if I was to plug a CD/DVD/BRD device into a UT phablet via USB OTG, does anyone think a Libertine program could interface with it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you bind mount it, i guess maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and presuming it has external power
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It does yes.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Would that be along these lines?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/256587/how-to-mount-dvd-rw-drive-create-mount-point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would be like how you forwarded the mount point for your SD card into your container
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ahhhh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess the first thing to do would be to use CLI-fu to find the USB device's identifiers?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> lsusb:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fd:3940 Initio Corporation
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That's the man of the hour.
<ubptgbot> paulgiron was added by: paulgiron
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it should already show up as a device to mount, probably sda or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check dmesg i guess
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @paulgiron !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/8raIEQDk.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Don't see sr0 or DVD there.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, maybe the drivers aren't built into the kernel then
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could there be a way to implement them into the container?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does `dmesg` say about it when you connect the drive?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, not in the container
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Should I run that command in the UT terminal? Or the container's?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in the root
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't do anything in the container until you can access it in the host system
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I use dmesg and grep for dvd but nothing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't grep, just plug in the thing, and then immediately run `dmesg | tail -20` for example to get the last 20 lines
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and see if it assigns a device or not
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/6okHjFQH.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so no, it doesn't assign a block device node to it. probably missing the necessary drivers in the kernel
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is this something which can be implemented for Xenial @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has nothing to do with vivid or xenial
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Isn't there an upgraded kernel being introduced with Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can that be done with subsequent OTAs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, not unless the device in question has a newer kernel released for it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ahhhh. Right.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, it has nothing to do with the kernel version either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just that the phone kernels are built differently than you're used to with traditional PC linux installs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernels are built with a very limited set of drivers built into the kernel directly (rather than loaded via modules), due to the tighter space and memory constraints of embedded devices
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also becuase people don't tend to attach arbitrary hardware to them
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Raising the question, could this work on Raspbian or Ubuntu MATE for RPI?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure it would work
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's by no means essential, I have desktops, it's more of a for science thing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it could work on phones too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not trivial to make work reliably across all devices
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sounds like that's the case for many Android phablets too according to a web search.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, we use the same kernel as the android version of the device ships with
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Indeed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and we only make some minor changes, like enabling apparmor or a couple of other small patches
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's not like it's super easy to break out this BR player on the train, power it and maintain a stable OTG connection anyway. It's USB 3 standard and sometimes that can be finicky, in my experience anyway.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Even without that, I would probably have to attempt to rip a movie from the disk, downscale it to 480p with ffmpeg and then play it, because although we have stable video on VLC, the vlc-sdl-output package isn't optimised for HD.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @sverzegnassi thank you yes, that would help users to determine which apps are particularly bloated and need to be managed for storage.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why the pings though
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Why did I tag you guys you mean?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just to learn more about how the kernel works on mobile devices.
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> Question? … I first installed: … VEGETA01A-S23A_BQ_L100EN_1013_160524 … I received advice, that using ubporta, I install a newer ... … I installed 15.04 / 3 and I was offered an upgrade. I upgraded to 15.04 / 15 ... I was told that this is also an old ... … Which version is the latest and suitable for BQ aquarisE5 HD..poz ...
<ubptgbot> to the whole group
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Afaik 15.04 OTA 3 is still a version by canonical. You still need to use the UBports installer to upgrade to the UBports version.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] Afaik 15.04 OTA 15 is still a version by canonical. You still need to use the UBports installer to upgrade to the UBports version.
<ubptgbot> <Christof> @vanyasem, Nice!
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> otherwise, in some other variant, a better story with the BQ phone had ... Or, I should look for a better story with another phone, and then what !!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zoran Aleksic, you want the `ubports-touch/15.04/stable` channel from the `system-image.ubports.com` server. you installed a canonical image that was an older version, and then i guess upgraded to the last version from canonical, as the old server seems to still be up. now that you have ubuntu on it, you need to re-flash using
<ubptgbot>  the ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @dohbee, how to persuade him to install me a new ... … And how's that new name ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zoran Aleksic, http://ubuntu-touch.io/install
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> Anyone using kodimote?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @dohbee, Something so easy to use ... that I recommend it to everyone ....
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @dohbee, version 16.04 is the latest .. as beta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but if you want your phone to work reliably as a phone, the stable channel is what you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch really needs some updating in certain areas
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> I love, new ... like desktop..my is Ubuntu 18.04, from the moment of testing to the final .....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i guess you don't need to make emergency calls from your stationary PC, or receive calls from friends/family on it, or use it for GPS when you get lost in the city, or something :)
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> @andre_buesgen, Yes...
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> @Thomas Wolfanger, Does the shutdown command work for you?
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> Not tried yet. I'm going to test it.
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> Okay, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, We have attempted to do that but the 'keeper' is not keen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's not supposed to be first party stuff
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> o_O
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Vzuf6Sis.mp4
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Looks like ios
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @popescu_sorin, N9 and Palm were right :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah )
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @PhoenixLandPirate, Android is confirmed the poor man's iPhone confirmed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol i wish
<ubptgbot> <samzn> even with swipe gestures they are wasting screen space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pixel is $800 phone
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee, And windows phone will still receive updates longer than it...
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @samzn, Is that that motorola?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> ya moto X2, port by @Mister1Magister
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> kay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> is this still on that old tdesktop version?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> ya
<ubptgbot> <samzn> tdesktop is a nightmare to compile
<ubptgbot> <samzn> but seems debian have packages in their repos now
<ubptgbot> <samzn> for armv7
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I want to compile that but
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> google breakpad
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and stuff
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> >~>
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not really built to work on UT, even once you do get it compiled
<ubptgbot> <samzn> It should work beautifully
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, yeah, it supports all the newer features, but the UX is not good
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Only issue is lack of push notifications and UT doesnt have good background scheduling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it shouldn't need background scheduling
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that needs libnotify shim
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> the notification part
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also doesn't deal well with the mic/camera access or other things
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or rework of notification pusher for the platform
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> notifications need reworked, but that's unrelated to anything having to do with telegram-desktop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if things didn't go the way they did a year ago, i might well be working on a better notifications framework right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> alas
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samzn, If you put that on your battery will die with all those desktop apps doing smth ;)
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Flohack, SFOS and N9 has a good scheduler that doesn't ruin battery
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Fwd from alan_morford: Hey guys how is PC mode on UT on the n5?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> broken
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that’s my experience with it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> libertine apps are broken, touchpad is broken
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> apart from that, it works
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> libertine = desktop apps
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Bummer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a weird bug that only affects nexus 5, which makes libertine apps not work
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> @andre_buesgen, Doesn't work for me either. Only kodi is being stopped.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> No sound using the slimport
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I mean. It only sounds from the phone speakers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, this is true on all devices though
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> @Thomas Wolfanger, Maybe I will have a look at the source next weekend. Thanks for answering
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> @andre_buesgen, 👍
<ubptgbot> Ivan was added by: Ivan
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ivan, Welcome Ivan. You have a really nice name
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, I think you're a little biased 😉
#ubports 2018-05-09
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @amolith, To be fair, Ivan is a nice name. Better than Larry.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @zoomer296, I do agree lol. Ivan is a very strong name when the emphasis is on the first syllable and very elegant when on the second syllable. Better than Gideon
<ubptgbot> <Esc476> Dang, so no anbox on Bacon yet??
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Nope, not on snapdragon
<ubptgbot> <Esc476> @samzn, Oh snap.. lol well thanks for a real answer! :D
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Should work on nexus 5 mainline perhaps
<ubptgbot> Arthur was added by: Arthur
<ubptgbot> <Arthur> Hello guys, … after installing Ubuntu through UBport the operating system does not work ... it shows a black screen of Google. … The device is the Nexus 5. … Can someone help solve this?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Youri devise is unlocked ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Arthur, Hi Arthur, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help with you N5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help with your N5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> trueleo was added by: trueleo
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @trueleo, Oh welcome my brother :D glad to see you here
<ubptgbot> <trueleo> @vanyasem, :D thanks. I realised I will be needing this group in near future very soon
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Oh i doubt so. Everything porting related goes here @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <trueleo> @vanyasem, ehh so super group isnt for porting.. :p
<ubptgbot> <trueleo> *joins
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @trueleo, It's for general purpose questions
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> There are separate groups for cloud services and for installing ubports though
<ubptgbot> <trueleo> @vanyasem, I will just wait for something to crash then will see where to ask
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @trueleo, You will need the supergroup once you boot ubports on your device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> So after the port is done
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Idk if apparmor issue is still around though
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, I would like to add a PPA since libertine, is it possible?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> So I've had a call with bq just to find out that they have clue on adb_vendor_keys for vegetahd ...
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Anyone with an idea how to get data from phone if display is out and it is in devel mode?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I think you can do a partition dump with fastboot
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> uhm could you be more precise? (Adb see device but says it is unauthorized)
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> hmh ... is there a way to boot from sd card on these phones?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> could anyone compile the Scope Desktop app for xenial please?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Aique, this command does nothing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> don't spam
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, this
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Dalton Durst: … BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> is it possible, there is something wrong with the ubports rss feed?
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> i get lots of the news multiple times...so i just wanted to know if it's just me
<ubptgbot> ManUnited5 was added by: ManUnited5
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @ManUnited5, Hi Thor, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @anhedon, @wayneoutthere is https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/feed working fine?
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please everyone, keep on topic
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> or move to @ubports_ot at least
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, exactly right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, Yes you can add a PPA in libertine. But most don't build for arm, so not generally useful.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @dohbee, thanks for your answer, can you tell me how you please
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I have something to try
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> from libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, Install `software-properties-common` then run `add-apt-repository` as normal to add it, inside the container
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok, thanks for this info, i will try
<ubptgbot> DitoKurniaP was added by: DitoKurniaP
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DitoKurniaP, Hi Dito, welcome! (I think I met you before 😉) Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Just in case you don't know it https://t.me/UBports_IND
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the Indonesian group
<ubptgbot> <DitoKurniaP> @advocatux Hello. yes, we met before on the forum. I will check the first link. … I have ready in Indonesian group, I'm being tell by other Indonesian person that in here is crowded, so I join in here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Perfect, this is the place for general conversation about UT
<ubptgbot> <DitoKurniaP> ok, thank you again
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> NicholasAngelucci was added by: NicholasAngelucci
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NicholasAngelucci, Hi Nicholas, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, no idea... sorry. i'm almost absent I"m so busy this week.  it was working but ... @exar_kun is probably the better one to ask this week or perhaps @UniversalSuperBox.  our main 'guy' for these questions is unavailable for about 3 weeks...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> Riccardo Conti was added by: Riccardo Conti
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ilfuma88 !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @anhedon, Seems to be working all right for me.
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> @exar_kun, weird. thanks for checking though..
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> You could try removing and re-adding the feed. Or could be due to an intermittent connection, or the client used to subscribe to RSS. I'll monitor it on my end and see if the same issue occurs.
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> will do when im back at my machine
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> is there any way to use desktop app on xenial 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Sconio, Well if you got a magnifying glass you might try the libertine way ;)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok np and
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> for view launcher ??
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not possible in my opo xenial 126.04
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] not possible in my opo xenial 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For current state of 16.04 bugs and issues please use our trackers: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ah
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> cool
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Sconio, What you mean?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> even the launcher
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, the libertine scope is built against 15.04. there isn't a 16.04 version
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @dohbee, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ahh ok
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Flohack, 💪💪💪
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Walid> is this rootfs is the latest ? because i noticed its not the same when install UT using devel channel … https://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's different?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> for example sdcard not detected, camera crash (require permission)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Compared to...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> compared to version installed by ubuntu-device-flash (using channel titan
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have udev rules and such in your system.img?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's likely that they were added to the build for the system-image-server
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Do you have udev rules and such in your Android system.img?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> i will verif udev rules, i have changed it ,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well Google I/O showing off Android P makes the need for alternatives even greater
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There isn't much time, I fear
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that it's the first step toward replacing Linux with Fuscia.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they've been down that path for a while now, really
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Are there anyone in these group good with Ubuntu Server 16.04 installations? I'm sorta stuck at this section of installation... Should I activate RAID now or wait to do it after installation?
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/jJuyz3uA.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_ot for ot stuff
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, see https://www.ubuntu.com/support/community-support for Ubuntu desktop / server support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also that
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I haven't seen much about it. What in particular don't you like?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, they are shoving the google assistant thing in a lot deeper, and it's a lot creepier now
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Ugh. I bought a Fastmail account this year just to get off Gmail. Their search is hard to beat though, and a compelling alternative voice assistant doesn't seem to be on the horizon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm perfectly happy without a voice assistant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we are not ready for it as a species
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, not the same, also the lock screen is not the same, with rootfs downloaded from the  server, i must type enter button to unlock screen (its auto unlocked in UT installed by ubuntu-device-flash )
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Walid, are you using a PIN on both, or is one a passphrase, and you use PIN when flashed with u-d-f?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> PIN in both
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is UT 16 stable? 😮
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no it isn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, If you go into settings and set a PIN, does it work as a PIN again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like, remove the PIN and add it again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does sound like something thinks it's a passphrase instead
<ubptgbot> gcjordi was added by: gcjordi
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> 👍
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> Hi
<ubptgbot> Trafalgar01 was added by: Trafalgar01
<ubptgbot> <Trafalgar01> Hi
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Welcome Roberto,  for information about UBport check https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
#ubports 2018-05-10
<ubptgbot> Himanshu was added by: Himanshu
<ubptgbot> <Himanshu> Can I install Ubuntu touch on Asus zenfone 5 A501CG ?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no, it needs to be ported for each specific device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Himanshu, No, at least for now. This is the list of supported devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, hi NeKit :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Himanshu, and I believe that phone has a notch....I don't think UT can handle that already 😂
<ubptgbot> <Himanshu> @Javacookies, I have a 2014 model..the first zenfone 5
<ubptgbot> <Himanshu> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mJd4aLYN.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh okay...when 5 means the screen size....my bad
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i think there's a halium port for it, but ilya is more focused on KDE then UBports
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Also since this device uses an x86 processor, I don't think there is a suitable Ubuntu Touch rootfs for it at all.
<ubptgbot> obiken was added by: obiken
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @obiken, Hi Сёма, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @gcjordi !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Rajiv Prasad was added by: Rajiv Prasad
<ubptgbot> <Rajiv Prasad> Hi guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu Touch using the UBPorts Installer on my Nexus 5. I am not able move beyond the Bootloader page. Any help?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Hi Rajiv , welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Rajiv Prasad> Thanks Vijay.
<ubptgbot> <Rajiv Prasad> I need help installing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 phone.
<ubptgbot> <Rajiv Prasad> I am not able to get the installation process beyond the BootLoader page after pressing the Power Button and Volume Down Button.
<ubptgbot> <Rajiv Prasad> Also, I see SECURE BOOT - enabled & LOCK STATE - locked. Do you think this could be stopping the ubport installer from going past that screen?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rajiv Prasad, Hi Rajiv, come to the Welcome & Install group to get help https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Rajiv That's an official UBports channel
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hello @all … I want to change one of my devices to 16.04 … Is dekko2 currently working under 16.04 ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DanChapman can tell you for sure bu last thing I heard it's keep trying to start indefinitely
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @DanChapman can tell you for sure but last thing I heard it's keep trying to start indefinitely
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> It runs but there's issues with the mime parser. Something has changed in Qt5.9 and broken it.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> So some messages are not displaying the message body and attachments
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @advocatux, That's because whoever tried is using the vivid click 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @DanChapman, Ah, perfect
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> [Edit] So some (well most actuallY) messages are not displaying the message body and attachments
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @DanChapman thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now that I have your attention on Dekko 😜👍 … http://www.dekkoproject.org/get-involved/ … http://www.dekkoproject.org/donate/
<ubptgbot> <Nitron> @Bolly, 😂
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I'm trying to port ubports to my galaxy s4, I finally managed to compile everything and telnet into it with hybris-boot.img
<ubptgbot> <Alex> just took me 4 days of work :P
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I guess it's easier if you know how everything works
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @DanChapman Is Dekko only for UT devices or is it also for desktop Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Alex, You can get help in the Halium, and in the porting groups. I assume you've checked this already … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/62 … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/59
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: Марк Ша́ттлворт — основатель Canonical, руководит разработкой Ubuntu. Также он - второй космический турист. Его состояние составляет 150 миллионов фунтов стерлингов.  … #Ubuntufacts … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: Mark Shuttleworth is the founder of Canonical, directs the development of Ubuntu. He is also the second space tourist. His fortune is 150 million pounds sterling. … #Ubuntufacts … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 267x379) https://irc.ubports.com/Rv0zJ4cH.png
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: 25 апреля 2002 года Марк вышел в космос на борту космического корабля Союз ТМ 34. За путешествие Шаттлворт заплатил 20 миллионов долларов. … #Ubuntufacts … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: April 25, 2002 Mark went into space aboard the Soyuz TM spacecraft 34. During the trip, Shuttleworth paid $ 20 million. … #Ubuntufacts … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> Fwd from Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch: Космический корабль был запущен с космодрома Байконур, расположенного в Казахстане. … The spacecraft was launched from the Baikonur cosmodrome, located in Kazakhstan. … #Ubuntufacts … #UbuntuTouchfacts
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 1280x1038) https://irc.ubports.com/rn5uV6wp.png
<ubptgbot> <Павел Алексеев> (Photo, 930x524) https://irc.ubports.com/duhX1YZY.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere @advocatux spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Done
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Yes I've checked !
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I'm not there yet enough to contribute
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I hacked a lot of things
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Biggest issue was I needed g++6 instead of 7 to reduce a lot of the errors
<ubptgbot> <Alex> But I still editted a few files manually
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Also some sailfish os wiki helped me a lot
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Also because I'm dumb, I was trying to use the i9500 instead of the international version I have so I had to redo everything :p
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alex, Every device is different. Thats what many ppl dont believe but they will learn 😆
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Yes indeed, learn the hard way haha
<ubptgbot> <Alex> They just both look very similar visually but have nothing related to each other
<ubptgbot> <Alex> It's my first exposure to the android world and all of that is even more complex than I thought
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alex, Its not made to be simple. Its a dirtry hack from 0 to 100
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Time to market is important, code quality, documentation etc is not
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @dohbee, how do you insert code into the telegram chat?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> visually it's practical
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, surround single line code with ` `test` … and muti-line with three `  … ```test```
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, [Edit] surround single line code with   test` … and muti-line with three `  … ```test```
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, [Edit] surround single line code with ` `test` … and muti-line with three `  … ```test```
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 125x147) https://irc.ubports.com/wUJ9AsD8.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 'ok'
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no, `, not '
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @Sconio, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grave_accent
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] `ok`
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> `weird accent grave`
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> `ok good`
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> `On peut parler en Francais mais ne comprend pas le ponctuation` 😆
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> `daccord, dans se cas c'est parfair
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] `daccord, dans se cas c'est parfait`
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> 豌豆 铜 was added by: 豌豆 铜
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome 豌豆 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <豌豆 铜> I can also in this group it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @豌豆 铜, this group is for general discussion of ubports/ubuntu-touch. There's also @Ubports_Chinese if you'd like to join there
<ubptgbot> <Alex> is there any mirror appart from jenkins for ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-armhf.tar.gz ? :P it downloads at ~30KB/s and I have another 3 hours before it finishes :P
<ubptgbot> <Alex> otherwise no big deal I'll wait
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could grab the rootfs off the system-image server instead maybe
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Where is that ? Sorry I'm still a noob
<ubptgbot> <Alex> ah, must be https://system-image.ubports.com/ I guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, sorry
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alex, also http://cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs/ is easier
<ubptgbot> <Alex> ahhh perfect, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it looks much much faster than jenkins
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> howdy... just curious.  i get an email sent to me with voice mail from my office phone.  It's a .wav file.  When I open it I can choose what software to open it with.  I choose the media player but nothing plays.  When I go to my ubuntu desktop it opens and plays no problem... any idea what's up with that?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Fwd from bhdouglass: Xenial support phase 1 now available on open-store.io! http://blog.bhdouglass.com/openstore/ubuntu-touch/2018/05/10/openstore-xenial-support.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, did it give you an error? granted, mediaplayer is designed to play video, not audio only. does it play other audio only files?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> We are out with new Terminal app tutorial, we will announce in Channel new later, here the the link: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-4-125
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> [Edit] We are out with new Terminal app tutorial, we will announce in Channel news later, here the link: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-4-125
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> The UBwriters team would like also to ask you the community what next app tutorial would you like like to see, thanks for your feedback
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OT33iYlp.webp
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Nice 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @milkor73 (and rest of the Team) good job!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Thx a lot, and very sorry for one day delay, last minute improvements, but thx also to Filippo Scognamiglio
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> he is not here but he is in other groups I will forward him your feedback
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, i... don't know.  good point.  let me test a bit more the way the entire UT handles audio.  maybe it's a dekko2 issue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i would probably guess not a dekko issue if you can open the file in another app (though dekko could just play it inline if it had a feature to do so)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if mediaplayer opens it should either play it or give an error dialog, i would think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's definitely not just a wav full of silence?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's totally awesome when people leave 2 minute long voice mails that are just silence
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, i agree with your guess...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, hahaha.  i totally thought that it was *until today*.  before i assumed they were hangups but they weren't becasue today i knew it was a freight company and they always leave voice.  Sure enough from PC i heard message.
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> (Sticker, 276x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aJQiDG59.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/591
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Trying to bring cups stuff to life
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I already added a printer on my phone, but not more
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For this we need some writable paths. You might know more about this? 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `man writable-paths`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, makes sense. cups config has to be stored somewhere
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok so I can act on this ticket accordingly, and we just use the default paths its asking for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems fine to start with. try to add printer, see what fails, fix it. :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Printer added. Autodiscovered my hp 5800. Found a ppd (which I dont believe). Sounds awesome ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Even the network discovery worked. amazing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it should be roughly the same as it is on default ubuntu insall
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is pretty great tbh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yeah. Now failed with the printer app. But will fix it tomorrow
<dhasenan> Do click webapps require something special to support copy/paste?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dhasenan, Shouldn't if classic webapp anyway, don't know about the other style
#ubports 2018-05-11
<ubptgbot> Buck Montana was added by: Buck Montana
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Sup buck
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> my nexus 5 arrived today, so I'm starting the process of installing touch on it
<ubptgbot> <Buck Montana> (I tried a 5x before and that ...obviously now...didn't work
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Buck Montana, trust the process LOL
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Hi I'm running 16.04 (r372) I can make calls/SMS but cannot access internet/MMS. Is there a fix without switching back to 15.04? Is this a reported bug?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> I'm using a Nexus 5 (before u ask☺️)
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> I have checked APN settings, re-entered & rebooted. Still no success 😭
<ubptgbot> <samzn> What carrier?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> TeleChoice
<ubptgbot> giacomoalberini was added by: giacomoalberini
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @giacomoalberini, Welcome Giacomo!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <giacomoalberini> Hi Guys! Very happy to be in here, great FOSS lover here! I'm currently working with Mobile app development and I think its very annoying and frustrating! I feel very locked up with Provisioning, Certificates and stuff like that! Really into finding a way to free this process a bit ahah! A more "Linux" something on my phone
<ubptgbot> would be the solution, I think!
<ubptgbot> <giacomoalberini> Since I'd like to make the switch, what device would you advice me to get? As far as I've read, it seems that Nexus 5 is the best supported phone, it this right? Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @giacomoalberini see https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ depending on your budget you can choose one or another
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> N5 is a good device but it's not the only good one
<ubptgbot> <giacomoalberini> @advocatux, Thanks! In your opinion, what is the best? Budget is not a problem at the moment, what about the Meizu Pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Good good got it.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi eveyone
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe Meizu Pro 5 and Fairphone 2 are the top ones, Oneplus one and Nexus 5 in the middle, and then the rest
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> My vote for Fairphone 2
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I have nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Nexus
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Where can I buy fairphone
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> https://shop.fairphone.com/en/buy-fairphone2-2/
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does it support cod
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> what's cod?
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Cash on delivery
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @Strangerer, I'd wait for Fairphone 3. It'll most likely be released at the end of this year.
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Strangerer, no, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Thx
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @Hasbreak, Can u send link to it
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> @Alex, Awesome I tried and failed miserably. Actually had the S4. But got rid of it due to a broken screen. If you say 4 days of work. Dis you just follow the halium docs or is there some other detailed guide out there?
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> @Alex, [Edit] Awesome I tried and failed miserably. Actually had the S4. But got rid of it due to a broken screen. If you say 4 days of work. Did you just follow the halium docs or is there some other detailed guide out there?
<ubptgbot> <trueleo> @Strangerer, They may ship to other countries but idk. Nope to COD
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> The bro
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> What's the status of Anbox
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Strangerer, The same it was 4 months ago 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We are working now on 16.04 release, no time for Anbox, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Ubuntu has released bionic beaver, why 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Strangerer, Because it's not needed to be built from scratch
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @G_Raffe, Confusing
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Because it's way easier to go step by step and go from 15.04 to 16.04 and then to 18.04 🤓
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 18.04 is too large a change
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Strangerer, An excellent question. Going from 15.04 to 16.04 isn't easy, but it seems to be much easier than going from 15.04 to the (very early) 18.04. Similarly, rebuilding 15.04 sources on a 16.04 base isn't easy, but it is faster. Choosing the easier path means a faster release, which means we don't get left in the dust
<ubptgbot> . Release early, release often.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's in our FAQ https://ubports.com/community/faq 😉
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Logind-For-Mir-WIP
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> ^^ this will probably fix the login issue on 18.04 (unity8 session)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> this issue https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues/22
<ubptgbot> <Alex> @JSJoubert, I did yes
<ubptgbot> <Alex> also there's some guide on sailfish OS which helped me a lot as well
<ubptgbot> <Alex> https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptations/libhybris/Install_SailfishOS_for_jfltexx
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it still does not work of course
<ubptgbot> <Alex> but I'm a bit further.. :p
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> Thanks I will read to see if it can help with the Z3, though I would like to move onto the ZX but no LineageOS build
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> But I bet it is way farther than I got.
<ubptgbot> <Alex> if you can find a Sailfish OS guide for your z3 I think it should help as well yes
<ubptgbot> <Alex> they provide the manifest.xml + a few tips
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it's not really that far
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I got to boot with the  hybrs-boot.img  + system.img and had a telnet into the phone, nothing more for now
<ubptgbot> <Alex> also for some reason when I flash the boot, the touch screen does not work anymore for TWRP, who knows why
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it took me already 4/5 days to arrive to this point but I'm a total noob so that's expected ... :p
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> Then I must be way more than total noob..
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> However granted sometimes I only have 15 minutes a night to spend on it and That is barely enough to read a wiki oage
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> [Edit] However granted sometimes I only have 15 minutes a night to spend on it and That is barely enough to read a wiki page
<ubptgbot> <Alex> yeah clearly...
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> And to be honest I overworked the last few years so I wanted to be lazy this year
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> So i haven't been that productive as I could have been' but thanks for that bit if advixe
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> [Edit] So i haven't been that productive as I could have been' but thanks for that bit if advice
<ubptgbot> <Alex> yeah it's understandable
<ubptgbot> <Alex> for the s4 I have a few bit of advice if you want to try again later: use g++6, g++7 creates lots and lots of error and also pick the right s4, not the i9500 like me haha
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I had to redo everything :P
<ubptgbot> <Alex> maybe I will get to a state where it will work well at some point, I hope
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I'll keep you in touch!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> OOoooooOooooo i just built terminal-app with atom and clickable ❤️
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> OooooooooooooooOOOOOOOO such cool ooooOOOOOOOOOoooooOOO
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/42CnMUUO.png
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> @Alex, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Alex> @popescu_sorin, looks good 👍
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yep.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 1. install clickable 2. git clone terminator 3. install atom. 4 install atom clickable package. 5 build. 6 profit???
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] 1. install clickable 2. git clone terminal-app 3. install atom. 4 install atom clickable package. 5 build. 6 profit???
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alqFO2ARup0
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i cut off the install clicable part because it took a while and was kind of boring
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> [Edit] i cut off the install clikable part because it took a while and was kind of boring
<ubptgbot> Rohit Gupta was added by: Rohit Gupta
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi popescu
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hi
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why no videos about Ubuntu touch in recent times
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> lack of time
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> work and stuff :/
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Ok Please do videos about UT its my obligation
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :P
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/S90PgDwo.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> muhahaha! balls2 built with clickable
<ubptgbot> LuanComputacao was added by: LuanComputacao
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @LuanComputacao, Hi Luan, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Alex> (Photo, 592x61) https://irc.ubports.com/nUO002cA.png I guess that means no wifi yet :P, I'll have to work a bit more...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Perfect now we just need blender
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> blender is the next level
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Blender games on UT? Would be fabulous !!!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Rohit !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-11th-may-2018/5824
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> greyback5h … Hey all, … after much pain and gnashing of teeth, @raof has pushed a branch with logind support for us to test. As he says himself, it needs cleaning up and lots of testing, but it’s good to see it is almost ready. Once it lands, Mir will integrate much better into existing desktop architectures, so login managers
<ubptgbot>  like GDM can launch a MirAL/EGMDE-based shell and it’ll just work, like any other desktop would. I know the UBPorts guys are interested in that too! … @alan_g has been focused on stability and wlcs. He fixed a couple of deadlocks and a several nasty crashes. William is persevering with Wayland improvements, and we’re working with @mariogrip on the
<ubptgbot>  X11 support! Watch this space! … Have a good weekend all! … -G
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, :D logind seems to work for me btw :) will push a test version with both that and x11 for unity8 this weekend :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yay! can't wait :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YalezTmQ.webp
<ubptgbot> Kenneth was added by: Kenneth
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> Hy guys someone can give me a doc with Ubuntu touch ram management ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> RAM or storage?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot directly manage anything with RAM really
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Hi
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Sorry that was sent a bit ago my internet is very broken tonight for some reason
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Kenneth !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi all you newcomers! We hope you are enjoying the UBports community.  Have you subscribed to our news channel?  If not, this is your chance. Just click the link and feel the power! … https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> Hi everyone
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> @dohbee, I want to say how app in background are manage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you want to allow apps in the background to continue running?
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> @dohbee, No I just want to know a global system management like the ram management .I want to know if there are technical doc like google with android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i do not understand what you are asking then
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> I want to know if they are the equivalent of that for UT https://developer.android.com/topic/performance/memory
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there is no documentation specific to UT for memory optimization
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and UT doesn't signal apps to free up memory
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What a mess, no closing apps?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Or what does it mean
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what do you mean by 'no closing apps' exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> kernel does kill things from OOM
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> Ook thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and apps are paused when in background
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and we don't have 'services' like android allows
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> It would be nice to have documentation about UT operation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is plenty of documentation at https://docs.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> @dohbee, Yes but not what I want thank you for you help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you wanting to write an application?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe you could help write the documentation you want then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT unfortunately doesn't have the investment of the likes of Google behind it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it relies on community contribution, and most people are interested in getting the software to be usable, than writing extreme technical documentation
<z``core> hey is possible to run ubuntu of some type on an iphone 5s?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<z``core> lol ok that's to the point ty :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I try to give more options most of the time...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that one's just a solid no. :P
<z``core> no prob :)
<z``core> samsung tablet?
<z``core> probably not on any small device i bet
<z``core> whatever happened to the ubuntu phone?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch's supported devices can be found at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/. If you have LineageOS porting experience or really like ~~throwing devices out a window~~ a challenge, you can try porting it yourself
<z``core> lol
<z``core> throwing it out the window hmm
<z``core> okies
<z``core> ty
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> @dohbee, I just try to adapt halium for oneplus 3 then install ubport and tweaks ubport to incorporate anbox but i'm not a good developer it's just a project
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kenneth, The documentation for porting is on the site I linked. Also there is halium.org iirc.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Also also, there's already work happening on the op3
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> Thx
<fuseteam> hey guys imagine using this with convergence https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8za_4g5zCOM
<ubptgbot> JorgeGonzalez was added by: JorgeGonzalez
<ubptgbot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@bizhuan100 (https://t.me/bizhuan100) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（18211123233）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人【不暴力拉人】 4、币圈真人【10万人4小时】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】 8、【EOS超
ile (standard input) matches
#ubports 2018-05-12
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JorgeGonzalez, Hi Jorge, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started. You'll see there the link to the Spanish group if you want to join it too
<ubptgbot> E was added by: E
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Hi guys, I got a bit further with my galaxy s4 port but ALL the tests are doing a Segmentation Fault, I noticed the rootfs has a /lib directory but on my phone there's a very similar /system/lib directory with about the same libraries, do you think it could be due to that? Has anyone had absolutely ALL the tests crashing before?
<dhasenan> You may as well try symlinking /system/lib to /lib, then?
<ubptgbot> <Alex> yeah I'll try to do that to see if it improves something
<ubptgbot> <Alex> or the opposite
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it's crashing very early in the program so for sure it's dynamic libraries
<ubptgbot> <Alex> Actually it does not seem to change anything, maybe it's something else
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi Bruce wayne
<ubptgbot> Speed'n'Roll was added by: Speed'n'Roll
<ubptgbot> <Speed'n'Roll> Is there a group of ubports in Spanish?
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Alex, Same on my Xperia L
<ubptgbot> <Alex> ah really? strange
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I don't have an OTG cable but maybe a mouse would work
<ubptgbot> <Alex> since the switch off button works
<ubptgbot> <jonny> But in my case even the screen goes blank. I only can use adb to use it.
<ubptgbot> <Alex> ah no mine is a little bit better
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I can see TWRP
<ubptgbot> <Alex> with 50% cpu (so it's stuck in something I guess)
<ubptgbot> <Alex> and the switch off button pressed once trigged the TWRP lock screen
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Yeah, sounds much better 😉
<ubptgbot> <Alex> so TWRP is kind of there :P
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I've also tried very old versions of TWRP but it's the same so who knows why :P
<ubptgbot> <jonny> What do you need TWRP for in this state of porting?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> It is a Sony device, too? I think it is related to their way of providing the recovery.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> How are you accessing it anyway? With hardware buttons?
<ubptgbot> <Alex> it's a samsung
<ubptgbot> <Alex> I actually don't need TWRP yes
<ubptgbot> <Alex> for flashing I use heimdall and for the system.img, adb still works with TWRP
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alex, Please join @halium where all the porting happens
<ubptgbot> <Alex> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Here is just common discussions, and we dont want to fill the history with too much technical stuff
<ubptgbot> <Alex> make sense !
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @popescu_sorin, Only can say. AMAZING and GORGEOUS community! Unity (Touch+Desktop) and MIR still alive thanks to more community work together ever! :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Flohack hi I am trying to get a sense of the satus of telegram on 16.04. As I understood, there needs to be a built a specific 16.04 click right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1, Yes its on Github in the releases
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> you can download the click and manually install
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mhm the brach you reffered to in https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/133 no longer exists
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh right so the xenial branch should work ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ohw sorry I wasnt reading what you said. there is already click package available :)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> My Nexus 5 is getting a bit too sleepy lately ... when in standby (black screen) pressing the power button often has no effect, and I have to resort to rebooting (by pressing the power button long enough ... which not always works at first attempt). Anyone experienced the same issue. If not, do you think this is a hardware iss
<ubptgbot> ue or a software one? I tried troubleshooting a bit, and I seem to have noticed that without a SIM, and with WIFI, bluetooth and GPS disabled, this does not happen. Thanks for any advice!
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> If I wouldn't read the last part, i would think of broken button
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Had my one broken, common issue on Nexus5
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> Thanks. Would that cause this random behaviour? Because when going into standby manually (pressing the power button), and pressing the power button soon enough afterwards, the system always awakes.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> It's only after a prolonged standby that the issue appears. Maybe even linked to notifications arriving meanwhile. I"m checking that now actually, having all notifications disabled.
<ubptgbot> Jjbrk was added by: Jjbrk
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @E Speed'n'Roll & @Jjbrk Welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Speed'n'Roll> @anhedon, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> Indeed, so far it seems to be correct: when notifications are switched off for all applications, waking up from sleep, even a long sleep, is instantaneous.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> would it make sense if we have a "Power Hungry" mode? opposite of Power saving mode LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I just mean where apps don't pause when out of focus similar when desktop mode is enabled....it's just that sometimes I like loading a webapp while I check something in my other apps and I think my Nexus 5 can handle it anyway
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies You can prevent app suspension with UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but I don't know if that's what you're looking for
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Does anyone know: Is there a working terminal command in 15.04 UT to measure current battery drain/ Wattage?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Also: I have a powerbank that outs 5V 1A and 5V 2A. When i use the phone to browse newspages (no videos) or write in Telegram, the battery % are still sloooooowly dropping when I have the 1A plugged, but does absolutely fine with the 2A. Any ideas? No way the tablet is eating a whole 5W, right? Please explain if someone knows somethi
<ubptgbot> ng I'm missing.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> *not phone, BQ M10FHD Tablet!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1970x440) https://irc.ubports.com/MveA3eKD.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> woo! 50 bugs fixed for xenial!!! just 8 left now
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @mariogrip WOAH there cowboy! Was that a serious or a sarcastic statement?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, huh?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip amazing !! 🎉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I hope you're serious, but were you kidding? Please say serious :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, it is serious :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Beautiful :* love your guys and your work.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/aLcntpOt.png
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :D :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sexy AF.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Truly the only music to be listening to when that announcement drops, amirite supergroup?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vBDUkwmXEio
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, love it :D
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Nice bug squishing Mr. Grips
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Hi all
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> This is Infamous this side
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I am interested in flashing Ubuntu touch on my OnePlus 2
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Now I know it's developing stage
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> But hear me out
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm confused though because the closed and open issues look to be the same?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I've researched it on the bet and came to know about the development going from 2016
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Reading the comments shared by the developer shows hope but there is no result.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I wanna know why is it taking so much time?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Mean no disrespect but I'm eager to know what's delaying it .i.e. Ubuntu Touch for OnePlus 2.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @InfamousJiraiya, Its lacking probably a developer that has time and knowledge to dive deeply into the Android container. Also I dont see any Halium port for this currently in the Github tracker. So maybe nobody is really working on this?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @Eds_Mat, I wish I could share the same for my OnePlus 2. *Crying Michael Jordan*
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @Flohack, I will lay down now, trying not to cry but will cry a lot.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> (Sticker, 272x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8jFseQvC.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are welcome to work on a port yourself
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I wish I could... *First world problem*
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> Does dekko2 use.cache for saving account information?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @dohbee, I have no experience or skill to work in this field.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Then you need to find a dev that owns a OP2 and is motivated to help :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @andre_buesgen, i would expect accounts to be saved in .config and only data that can be deleted safely from the device to be in .cache
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I tried porting on 3 devices, failed on 2 and the third one is booting but has issues...
<ubptgbot> <andre_buesgen> I just deleted.cache and just noticed that all my accounts are gone. I'm just trying to figure out why this happened.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @Flohack, Until that day, you keep up the good work.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We will, mate, we will.
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> does ubtouch can compile with editing repo and mtk prebuilt kernel?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Thank you Sire.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> If I had a OP2 I would, could use a break from my enfuriating Samsung device
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @kutlay1653, No sorry, kernel alone will be not enough. You need the device tree as well
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Buy one
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Haha my WAF for that is 0
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In general, MTK devices are bad porting targets, as they have a closed device tree
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well, and the kernel must be rebuilt
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes and this.
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @Flohack, Have device tree
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Which device you are talking about?
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> We can build lineage os with prebuilt kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lineage doesn't need to rebuild the kernel because it's still android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we require some changes to kernel config for UT
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> FYI: I've lineage os running on my OnePlus 2
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> General Mobile etab5
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes thats true. But kernel source is available most of the time. You know, they must make it open source because of GPLv3
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> https://github.com/kutlay1653/android_device_generalmobile_hulkbuster_3.10
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @InfamousJiraiya, Yes but this is only a good indicator, no guarantee for a good port
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @kutlay1653, Ok with a device tree and a Lineage repo your chances are better than nothing 😆 - Please join the @halium group for porting questions
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But see here: … Not Working: …     Camera …     FM Radio (So removed) …     Audio …     Tablet pen half works …     Bluetooth …     Microphone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So even Lineage is not complete
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @Flohack, Fixed
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> fixed in 3.4 kernel
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> 3.10 still buggy xd
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> humm.. yes as I said. You need to join @halium and create a unified hal for booting UT, PlasmaOS etc
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @Flohack, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Please read http://docs.halium.org/
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @Flohack, Okay I'll do thanks for helping
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> @Flohack, Then I will put my OnePlus to rest with dignity and buy an old Nokia instead.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> old Nokia? hummm ^^
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Basic phone that is.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> That supports calling, texts & radio. That's all.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why you wanna stop using the OPO?
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I don't wanna buy new Android phone
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> Especially the one that have notch
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> They are disgusting and ugly
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Jo_Led, Try the 'powerstat' command (I used 'powerstat -d 5'). According to powerstat my Nexus 5 is using (1.16 +/-   0.56) W with all services (Cellular data, Wifi, Bluetooth, GPS, notifications) disabled and without any unsuspendable apps.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I wanna stop using my phone because it's my first phone I bought with my money not that I didn't like my previous phones but this one is close to my heart.
<ubptgbot> <InfamousJiraiya> I wanna keep it in running because I'm unemployed for past two months and got no money in case something happens to this one and I like Ubuntu, so I'm hopeful. Now i take my leave and not disturb you all anymore. … You all are wonderful.
<ubptgbot> Ellypsis was added by: Ellypsis
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ellypsis, Hi again 😋
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Hey anyone tried using 16.04 on pro5 daily driver?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Dont know of any tales about that.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eranuzan, Please test it, since today phone calls should work. But for a daily it was not usable until now probably
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> hmm ok i`ll test it tonight  or tomorrow (will also give me a chance to test the clock and camera apps)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eranuzan, I merged a few translations but I am still behind so patience with this plz 😆
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> no rush take your time :) i`m currently working on getting clickable working with kdevelop (if i`ll manage that i hope to do the same for qtcreator)
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> all the latest merges are just back log that i polished alittle to make the code not suck so much :)
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> BTW just a general hypothetical question... … ... … how open are we on adding a third-party BSD licensed JS script into the clock app? 😁
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not up-to-date, is that license compatible?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If so, knock yourself out I guess. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @dad_and_alive, Thanks. Powerstat shows me always Watts 0,00E, whatever that's supposed to mean. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i thought we wanted to make the clock (and other apps) faster
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @UniversalSuperBox, Yay! world clocks day/night theme is coming to the clock app :P
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Jo_Led, Sorry, not really. Have you tried running it unplugged?
<ubptgbot> Victor was added by: Victor
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Victor !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Is there a way to scaling the calendarview? I would to show the whole weekview on the screen without scrolling.
<ubptgbot> Nic Wow was added by: Nic Wow
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Howdy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Waldbursche, i don't think you can zoom, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you're asking about calendar on tablet in landscape mode?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, Okay, i think also... unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dohbee, I asking about for Tablet and phone for both modes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well in landscape it makes sense. not so much in portrait, since it'd be a single day view really
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> In portrait it could be nice the whole day is seen on the screen from morning to evening without scrolling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i thought you meant horizontal scrolling, given you were talking about week view
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> The monthly view is not very helpfull with the little dots for dates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you can only fit so much information in a tiny little square
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> colored squares are better then dots in my opinion
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Where’s the Github link for the OS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that of course doesn't include all the stuff from upstream Ubuntu/Debian,or android bits
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Nic Wow, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Or Rodney's. I didn't see it lol
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Just out of curiosity is Ubuntu touch a reasonable OS for everyday users?
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Or would you consider it to be?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what one needs, i presume you're asking about running it on one of the supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you need working push notifications for most services, or apps for certain services, no, it's not a good option yet.
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> I’m just looking for more control over my device. Apple sucks for this and Android tracks everything.
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Wow, lost of issues: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Idk about notifications.
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> For all I care email notifications would work.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, there are probably far less "issues" open in UT than there are in android or ios, in terms of bug trackers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's not a useful metric
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Nic Wow, E-mail notification work
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Can you run it on a computer? Like from a USB or something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet, and the experience on a PC is a bit different than on a phone
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nic Wow, 15.04 is good enough to use in a supported device as a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because not everything is convergent yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, yep, if one's needs do not exceed the abilities of UT, indeed
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> What are the major issues for the software rn?
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Is it buggy?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> those are vague and subjective for the most part
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the biggest "issue" right now is that Ubuntu 15.04 is End of Life for a long time now
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Is it possible to download to run the OS on a Nexus 7 tablet?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Nic Wow, Check devices.ubuntu-touch.io for supported devices. If yours isn't listed you can try to port UT to it!
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Thank You
<ubptgbot> <Victor> @Nic Wow, I don't know if any of these videos work but I just searched "ubports nexus 7" on YouTube. There are some videos about it: … https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubports+nexus+7
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nic Wow, You can try to install UT in a Nexus 7 but has to be the 2013 model. See https://forums.ubports.com/topic/44/installing-ubuntu-on-nexus-7-2013-deb-lte
<ubptgbot> EugeneSavitsky was added by: EugeneSavitsky
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @EugeneSavitsky !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Where is the Ubuntu Touch code repository? It wasn’t in the GitHub link you sent.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which one?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The organization is github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> @dohbee sent me this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But there are still hundreds of projects involved in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> https://github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> So you don’t have the source code published somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Or they don’t
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is the source code
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Across several hundred repositories and also the Ubuntu repositories
<ubptgbot> <Nic Wow> Ahh, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And also the halium and Android repositories
#ubports 2018-05-13
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> something I'll miss once scopes are gone....opening apps using just the right edge with my right hand
<ubptgbot> Leonardo Nazareth was added by: Leonardo Nazareth
<ubptgbot> <Leonardo Nazareth> HI
<ubptgbot> <Sumeet Kumar> Hello leonardo
<ubptgbot> <Yugi Mustofa> Isit possible run whatsapp apk via anbox on ubuntu touch??
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies, why would the app switcher not work without scopes?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i guess you won't be able switch to the scopes app that way anymore then.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> there are some ideas for making the scopes app available as a separate app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but that is still a long way off
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I dig the sound of that.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Waldbursche, I think someone is working in it
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Someone from the German group who does not seem to be present here
<ubptgbot> <luxbrux> Da lavoroediritti.com … https://www.lavoroediritti.com/leggi-e-prassi/tabelle-assegni-familiari-2018-2019
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Guys sorry but the push server went down last night
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am just restarting it now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @luxbrux first warning: please don't spam this group or you'll be banned
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @jonny, Good news.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Good morning, guys.
<ubptgbot> unocero4 was added by: unocero4
<ubptgbot> <unocero4> Hi!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Leonardo & @unocero4 Welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> Kruffessor was added by: Kruffessor
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Kruffessor, Hi Dwayne, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> https://twitter.com/lanux_mage/status/995585654196228096
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats, the app switcher will still work but the app drawer is only accessible from the left edge...hopefully it can be triggered on the right as well, at least on phones where the aop drawer should be take up the whole width of the screen
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CQTPOPBe.png
<ubptgbot> theReadOnly was added by: theReadOnly
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Anybody got any ideas? Used powerstat -d 5 but i cant see the wattage.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (bq e5hd this time, but bq m10fhd shows the same)
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @theReadOnly !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led, Are you sure that the kernel got all necessary features?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Flohack, Absolutely not sure. How would i be able to add them?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No idea what features are needed. you might want to research about powerstat. Then you would need to look at the kernel configs we use for building
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You may be better off joining @Halium group for this
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Flohack, Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hey I still have the problem, that sometimes the switch to turn on cellular data is grey/inactive. I still cant trigger it, but taking the sim out and in fixes it. … So I wonder now if there is a way to reconnect the sim without manually taking it out? Rebooting doesn't fix it... … (15.04 stable on nexus 5) … If there is a better pla
<ubptgbot> ce for this question let me know ;-)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fabian, Can it be a hardware problem? I mean, sim card making bad contact?
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @Fabian, I had this problem too on my N5. Switch became grey after reboot or when my Nexus was completely out of akku. … Now I use 16.04, almost all works here as it should, I saw that there is only 2G/3G option in cellular settings and there is no way to choose 4G/LTE (it was on 15.04). … And battery lives longer on 16.04 in m
<ubptgbot> y opinion
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Interesting. I've never had that problem with my N5 (stable)
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Hardware - I thought so too, but it is exactly as martin says, after reboot and when akku is empty.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> *marcin
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> Is 16.04 yet ready to use as daily driver when you have low requirements?(mail, phone, browser, etc)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, I mean, how does it work, in Sailfish when you throw an app out from the main screen it is gracefully shut down, to kill an app you have to do killall from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Fabian, Most apps still wont work, so no. But we are getting close, as OpenStore soon will support 16.04 apps and most bugs have been fixed.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, AnimalFarm works 😋
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, no you don't. when an app is not in the foreground in ubuntu, it is paused, and given a few seconds to save state. if you swipe up from the app switcher (long right edge swipe), it kills the app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fabian, I'm guessing you both have d821 version, and this issue only happens on that model, while d820 works normal
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, so it's like android that it refreshes the uI of the app on unpause?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, i guess more like iOS, but maybe android does the same now too.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @jonny, Ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @dohbee, Yep, you are right... Bad luck, I guess X-)
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @dohbee, Exactly, its D821
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did you  miss the latest news?  You probably did if you are not subscribed to the UBports News Channel: … https://t.me/ubports_news … Click it now to stay up to date.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Excellent overview. Everyone should watch this
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Need help please: finally i installed Nextcloud on my OMV-NAS. It's very simple with Docker.  … I installed a calendar in Nextcloud and works fine with Android Devices and KDEkontact (OMV-NAS certificate must be acceptet). … in my UT devices i installed the  caldav account but no calendar is visible and no response to accept the
<ubptgbot>  certificate is shown. Same when i try to create a nextcloud-account ( show: "url is invalid")
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> how do i restart scopes
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> scopes got broken somehow on my n4
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well i mean the entire launcher is frozen and ususable
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> rebooted 2 times, same issue
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/06P7bsoc.png
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Waldbursche, There are various reasons for adding the nextcloud account to fail: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/524
<ubptgbot> <jonny> See this one, too: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/468
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> thx
<ubptgbot> Strassenwolf was added by: Strassenwolf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, `restart unity8-dash`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the actual scopes themselves don't live very long
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe check the `~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log` too
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i only had one for libertine
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, this decided to hang
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Strassenwolf !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, should it take that long to exectute
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well i mean it seemingly does nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is the unity8-dash process zombie or using all cpu or something?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, oh yeah
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> using 100& cpu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] using 100% cpu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> just checked top
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> kill it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> okay it restarted
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> still eating 100% cpu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and still frozen
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check the logs for unity8 and unity8-dash to see if it's at least logging something insnae
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, Its minimalistic design
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, well it hasn't logged anything since it started
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so it's not in a weird loop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it is in a weird loop, otherwise it wouldn't be using 100% cpu
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> do you know where configuration for scope lives?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> maybe i could try to kill it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> with fire
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> somewhere under ~/.config
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> sounds like it `ls ~/.config/unity-scopes/`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there a scoperunner process eating lots of CPU too?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, no, just the dash
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, well that was not it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> wtf is unity8-dash doing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in your case, i don't know what it's doing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems hanged in some loop eating all the CPU
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe try deleting the Qt cache for it?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i haven't touched it btw, i was messing with my libertine container, and it froze somewhere in the middle
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8-dash code doesn't really do all that much
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, how?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, i don't recall exactly, but there should be something under ~/.cache that looks moderately obviously to be a Qt cache dir
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hey, can someone point me to where I can fetch the deb for anbox-ubuntu-touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, http://repo.ubports.com/pool/xenial/main/a/anbox/
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Excellent, thanks
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Good day everyone!
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Is there anywhere I can find the timeframe for when Unity8 will become useable on the desktop?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I guess when the top priority switches away from Xenial stable. The good news is a lot of progress on that now
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rchar66, We are looking for unity8 maintainers so we dont have to do this additionally on our stuff we really need to do
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> @Flohack, I would love to help, but I don't know if there is anything I can do to help out. What kind of requirements are needed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maintaining unity8 is no trivial task
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> I wouldn't think that it would be.
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> But if I can help in any way, I would love too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what you're looking to get out of it i guess
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Waldbursche, Join cloud group. I'm sure we have people who went through this
<ubptgbot> <arudy> that talk was really cool, i recomend you to watch it :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Are you sad that you missed Jan Sprinz' talk on UBports at Ubucon Europe 2018? … Then rejoice! … The fantastic people from NerdZoom (a German Tech Blog, audiocast, and youtube channel specializing in GNU/Linux) were present and recorded a nice video of the talk especially for you. … Go check the Ne
<ubptgbot> rdZoom coverage of this talk: https://www.nerdzoom.de/one-year-after-the-world-ended-ubuntu-touch-today/ … #UBports #UbuntuTouch #UbuconEU18 #Ubuntu #NerdZoom
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Hey, ny tablet bq m10 just broke. Screen is shiwing some odd colors.
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Anybody had similar issue?
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Hmm...now it work ok. Will take a picture when next time happens...
<ubptgbot> Dr. Katze was added by: Dr. Katze
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Dr. Katze, Hi Dr. Katze, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, I had some exaggerated colours and scrolling with my Fairphone after a failed install
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> I am getting this:
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/sdgFlo0M.png
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/sqbNeL6p.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah. Definitely not that 😂
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> It looks like something is wrong with the screen
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> But very odd, because sometimes it works ok
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> And sometimes it does not 😒
<ubptgbot> <Kenneth> Can we change the launcher(unity8) or create a new one ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, I think speak to BQ support
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Well I don't want to pay for the new screen 🙁
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> It'll figure it out tomorrow
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Probably still contact them, to see if there is anything I can do
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Did anybody here opened the tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> They may be familiar with the cause. Looks hardware related
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Yup. Thanks for the tip 😃
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @kristijantkalec, yes
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @kristijantkalec, [Edit] yes. M10 FHD 15.05(r15)  RC channel. i have no problems.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @fulvius999, You removed the back?
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> the back cover of the tablet ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That was the question 😃
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> no i haven't removed it
<ubptgbot> toam_n was added by: toam_n
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kenneth, can you be more specific?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what do you want exactly as the end result?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @toam_n, Hello Torben. You can catch up with all the UBports stuff at this link. We also have a Scandinavian languages group … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Hi Lionelb! Thanks, but i from germany
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Haha. A common Norwegian name
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We also have a German group 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Torbjørn actually …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <toam_n> Thank you, Lionelb
#ubports 2020-05-04
<hallyn> Fuseteam: yeah the pinephone is just not usable "for me" for testing skeyer :(  maybe if i buy an external battery pack i could make it work.  but after letting it siphon precious power from my laptop to charge for hours, a few days later when i'm ready to test, it's dead already.  :(
<hallyn> maybe i'll give in and try the cracked nexus 4 again.  or sacrifice the sailfish phone.  but i'd kinda like to not :)
<hallyn> so, if the pinephone with ubtouch preinstalled is said to have better battlife, maybe i'll (risk the family's ire, and) buy one...
<hallyn> but i've not heard that yet
#ubports 2020-05-05
<comradekingu> hallyn: Pyra?
<hallyn> hah, well, that looks like it might be awkward to test swype virtual keyboard typing on :)  but it does look nice
<Fuseteam> hallyn: eh? ohw battery life .-.
<Fuseteam> dang that sounds tough
<Fuseteam> that said if you already have a pinephone shouldn't it improve with updates by the time ce ships? or it is a hardware related issue?
<hallyn> i dunno - but the point is, the way i live, i can rarely be sitting there with laptop plugged in, phone plugged into laptop, while playin with the phone.
<hallyn> i need to be able to charge it in advance
<hallyn> <shrug>
<Fuseteam> oof
<Fuseteam> if its a spare phone i guess turning it off while not in use the best you can do currently :x
<hallyn> but no, that's the problem - even turne doff it runs dry
<hallyn> and although it looks like the same plug, it won't charge off my laptop charger
<Fuseteam> eh? that sounds like a major bug, have you checked the pinephone gitlab?
<Fuseteam> eh? usb c but it won't charge? hmmm
<Fuseteam> could be a voltage difference
<hallyn> no i haven't, lemem go look
<hallyn> yeah, thinkpad charger.  works for my usb-c hotspot, but not the pinephone <shrug>
<Fuseteam> oof still think it may be a voltage mismatch ‾\_(シ)_/‾
<hallyn> which sounds like i'm out of luck
<Fuseteam> for a charger i suppose but draining while off seems separate 🤔
<bt40> Is this official channel for ubuntu touch?   I need help guys. I am porting it to my mobile.
<bt40> mingw32 and tofrodos package are missing while setting development environment. What should i do now.
<kirvesAxe> bt40, from what I've understood, this is the official channel for Ubuntu Touch. I'm not helpful on those things, but I suggest you wait patiently for some time in case someone else would be able to help you :)
<bt40> ok thanks
<kirvesAxe> (I've just seen way too many people joining on a helpdesk channel, asking something and going away in five minutes, before anyone who could answer has had the time to react :)
<bt40> i'll wait for atleast 30 mins
<bt40> :)
<bt40> Update: tofrodos installed as i changed server from india to Main server. mingw32 still missing
<Fuseteam> yes this is the official channel for ubuntu touch, however this is the general channel
<Fuseteam> if you have access to telegram i would suggest asking in the ubports_porting group as most porters are active there
<bt40> Fuseteam thanks. No, telegram not feasible. Will wait here.
<bt40> fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git
<bt40> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
#ubports 2020-05-06
<bt40> Hi. I am porting to my device. Running this command for setting environment:   phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet     Getting error fatal: unable to access 'https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git/': Could not resolve host: code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com.   Please guide
<hextreme> sorry if i missed due to poor connection.
<hextreme> I am porting to my device. Running this command for setting environment:   phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet     Getting error fatal: unable to access 'https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git/': Could not resolve host: code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com.   Please guide
#ubports 2020-05-08
<bt40> consistently asking for help from 3 days. No answer. Is this channel active?   My questions/problems are quite basic which most others might already faced.
<bt40> Want to port ubuntu touch to my phone. If i use 18.04, ppa sudo apt-get install phablet-tools is not available for that. Only previous versions are supported.
<bt40> If i use ubuntu 16.04, ppa is supported but getting error could not connect to servers, even though nnetwork is ok. Also it says python 2 is unsupported which is only available in ubuntu 18.
<bt40> I am struck
<bt40> Which versions u guys use for porting?
<hallyn> sadly the telegram channel frequently gets disconnected, and is probably more active
<hallyn> i fyou're running ubuntu telegram-desktop works pretty nicely, you don't need a phone app for it.
<hallyn> best i can say is https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git/  isn't resolvable from here either, so clearly that url needs ot change :)
<kirvesAxe> hallyn, Isn't creating a Telegram account impossible without a phone app?
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> you do need a phone number, but it'l ljust send you an SMS - I'm pretty sure
<hallyn> else i wouldn't have it :)
<hallyn> they might have changed it
<hallyn> Of course he's not here any more
<Fuseteam> Lolrip
<Fuseteam> bt40 i did tell you, this is general group most, if not all porters are sadly on telegram
<Fuseteam> That said we do need to get that bridge back up and running
#ubports 2020-05-09
<jameshjacks0njr> Yes we do cause im a 20 plus year IRC user and will always stick to IRC i dont want telegram
<kirvesAxe> IRC <3
<Fuseteam> No idea why the bridge keeps going down tbh
#ubports 2020-05-10
<hallyn> conspiracy
